# lo bastante / demasiado/ suficiente... como para (que)



## Mathilde56

C'était un homme assez aimé dans sa petite bourgade pour que son malheur même ne le fît pas mépriser.

= 

Era un hombre *lo *bastante querido en su pequeño pueblo toscano *como *para que su desgracia misma no hiciera que lo despreciaran.

Je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi il est nécessaire de mettre "lo... como". Pouvez-vous m'expliquer cet emploi s'il-vous-plaît ? Merci beaucoup ! ;o)

Mathilde.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Pas très facile à expliquer, mais ici il s'agit de dire "à tel point que", avec "lo" c'est une façon de substantiviser l'adverbe et de pouvoir ajouter une appréciation, une nuance, une comparaison. Si tu emploies simplement bastante, tu as tout dit (il est assez aimé, point barre).

Je sais que mon explication n'est pas géniale et j'espère que d'autres sauront t'aider mieux que moi pour ce qui est du point de vue grammatical. Moi, je t'offre le côté  purement pratique et routinier, comme je le sens. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Sigfrida

Je suis d'accord avec Gévy, "lo __como" sert à établir une rélation... eh... de cause-conséquence, si tu veux, entre les deux idées de la phrase: 1) qu'il était aimé et 2) qu'il n'était pas mépris à cause de sa misère. Comme Gévy a déjà indiqué, si l'on dit seulement "bastante" au lieux d "lo bastante", aucune rélation ne se produit.

Afin d'illustrer un peu l'usage et le rendre plus compréhensible, quelquefois il est utile d'établir un parallèle entre les langues...
Dans ce cas, je dirais que "lo bastante (adj) como para" est l'équivalent de "suffisamment (Adj) pour "...
Espero que te sirva... en realidad es algo difícil de explicar.


----------



## jprr

Je n'ai pas d'explication vraiment solide, simplement je fais une différence entre "bastante" tout seul et "*lo* bastante"
bastante = assez/suffisament/normalement ... qui suffit
*lo*  = *la quantité + *bastante : suffisante / qui convient / nécessaire


----------



## nezet

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​ 
Hola, 

Tal vez es un poquito ridiculo pero no lo entiendo todo en esta frase : 
"Es comun encontrar gente que piense que los “genios” de las finanzas son siempre lo suficientemente listos como para generar estructuras inmunes a las tormentas de la economia." He traducido asi : "Il est courant de rencontrer des gens qui pensent que les "génies" des finances sont toujours ceux qui sont suffisamment intelligents pour créer des structures immunisées contre les tempêtes de l'économie." 
Pero quiero saber que hace la palabra "como" aqui ?? Significa "por ejemplo" ?


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir
Souvent au lieu de la préposition *para* à valeur consécutive employée seule, l'espagnol moderne utilise très fréquemment la locution *como para*, à la fois de manière (como) et consécutive (para). Cet emploi est devenu systématique -mais non obligatoire- après les adjectifs _bastante_ et _suficiente ou l'adverbe suficientemente _souvent précédés de *lo*, comme c'est le cas dans ta phrase. Pour la traduction tu fais comme si ce _como_ n'existait pas.


----------



## nezet

Merci beaucoup ! très enrichissante explication.


----------



## yumarco

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Hola, 

Je voudrais avoir vos opinions sur la locution « _como para_ ». J’en ai bien compris le sens mais il me semble que, souvent, le « _como_ » est plutôt redondant. 

Exemple : 

[acerca del "_trabajador de cuello blanco_"]
« _Se le prestaba suficiente atención y se le pagaba lo suficiente *como para* permitir que se considerase miembro de la clase burguesa_ ». 

Pourquoi pas « _lo suficiente para permitir_ » ?


----------



## swift

Bonjour Yumarco,

Peut-être trouverez-vous intéressante cette discussion: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1097157

Cordialement,


swift


----------



## yumarco

Merci swift, pour ce lien.

Cette phrase, “_La mayor parte de las veces tiene simplemente valor ponderativo y puede suprimirse sin que cambie el sentido del enunciado_._[Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_]” , confirme mon impression. 

Toutefois mon interrogation subsiste : à vos avis, qu’est-ce qui pousse un hispanophone à remplacer « _para_ » par « _como para_ » (ou à ne pas le faire !) ?


----------



## mlndz

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Me gustaría que por favor alguien me ayudara a traducir la frase:
 "TE QUIERO DEMASIADO COMO PARA DARME POR VENCIDO"
lo que pasa es que me le declaré a una persona y ella me dijo que no y quiero traducir la frase para publicarla en mi blog para que ella se dé cuenta de que no me daré por vencido


----------



## Dentellière

Je t´aime trop pour me déclarer vaincu


----------



## Paquita

Una alternativa a la excelente propuesta de Dentellière: "pour m'avouer vaincu"


----------



## Bananamoon

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas bien le sens de cette phrase, et notament l'expression "como para tener cura". Pouvez-vous m'aider?

"El cáncer de esófago no suele presentar síntomas muy claros durante las primeras fases de la enfermedad, de ahí que frecuentemente se diagnostique en fases demasiado avanzadas de la enfermedad *como para tener cura*."
Cordialement.


----------



## Paquita

Tu dois comprendre :
en fases demasiado avanzadas de la enfermedad como para tener cura."

Le "como para" est dû au "demasiado" qui précède et l'ensemble correspond au français "trop ...pour" (+ idée de comparaison que nous n'exprimons pas)
Le reste est  dans le dictionnaire.
Donne-nous ta proposition que nous commenterons si besoin est.


----------



## cf29

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 je ne parviens pas à traduire la phrase suivante: 
"teniamos la suficiente formacion retorica como para intuir que los gritos iban a ser tres." C'est extrait de Como un libro cerrado, de Paloma Diaz-Mas
l'expression "como para" me pose problème.je ne parviens pas à trouver une traduction satisfaisante.


----------



## VRF

Unas dudas:
- "información retórica": me imagino que hay un error y es "información teórica
- "los gritos iban a ser tres", ¿qué entendemos por "gritos"? ¿chillidos? ¿tendencias?, ¿u otra cosa?

Si es así: 
"nous avions la suffisante information théorique comme pour prévoir que les cris allaient être trois."

Sin duda podría mejorarse, pero para ello, necesitaríamos un poco más de contexto


----------



## cachomero

Bonjour,

Peu importe les fautes de frappe qu'il peut y avoir dans le texte, la structure de cette phrase veut dire que l'*on a la formation nécessaire pour prévoir que*... En fait tu peut entendre *para *au lieu de *como para*, ça ne change pas le sens.

*Comme par* me semble pas terrible en français...


----------



## Paquita

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1275936assez/trop/suffisamment .... pour  ... et on oublie le "para"


----------



## Bri04

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Salut,

J'ai reçu cette phrase d'un ami en réponse à des activités que nous planifions de faire ensemble quand il reviendra.  Je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qu'elle signifie et j'ai besoin de votre aide. J'imagine que c'est une expression utilisée couramment:

«Claro que si la vida no es tan larga como para dejarlo para luego.»

Merci beaucoup,

Bri


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Bri:

... trop courte pour qu'on remette ça à plus tard.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Lekes

No sé si esto va en contra de las normas...

Bri04, ton ami aurait dû écrire " Claro que *sí, *la vida no es tan larga como para dejarlo para luego", c'est-à-dire "Mais oui _ou_ Bien sûr, la vie est...


----------



## Bri04

Gévy said:


> Bonjour Bri:
> 
> ... trop courte pour qu'on remette ça à plus tard.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy






Merci, vraiment.

Bri



Lekes said:


> No sé si esto va en contra de las normas...
> 
> Bri04, ton ami aurait dû écrire " Claro que *sí, *la vida no es tan larga como para dejarlo para luego", c'est-à-dire "Mais oui _ou_ Bien sûr, la vie est...





Oui, je sais, il oublie souvent la ponctuation.  Ça ne facilite pas ma compréhension!!! Mais c'est par textos internationaux que nous communiquons ensemble.  Alors, ça se comprend.

Merci 

Bri


----------



## ChocolatHada

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos​ 
 Hola!
Quisiera decir en francés: 
"Soy chica (como) para salir de noche."

Hasta ahora no encontré respuesta en los hilos relacionados, ya que en general la frase se diría "soy muy/demasiado como para salir de noche". 

En francés es obligotorio el "assez" o "trop" (no sé cuál sería) o puedo decirlo tal cual como en castellano?

Propongo:
Je suis petite pour sortir de nuit.
ou
Je suis trop petite pour sortir de nuit.

Además, no sé por qué pienso que la diferencia entre decir 'trop' o 'assez' es fundamental, ya que en castellano yo diría:

a. Soy demiasado/muy chica (como) para salir de noche.
pero
b. Soy bastante grande como para salir de noche. (y acá encuentro que el 'como' es obligatorio)
y nunca: 
c. *Soy bastante chica como para salir de noche.

Lo que significa que el significado de "como para" es el opuesto en a y b. Esto es igual en francés? Lo pregunto porque a primera vista uno pensaría que 'bastante' y 'demasiado' son prácticamente sinónimos, pero en realidad en este caso no.

Saludos!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

ChocolatHada said:


> Hola!
> Quisiera decir en francés:
> "Soy chica (como) para salir de noche."
> 
> Hasta ahora no encontré respuesta en los hilos relacionados, ya que en general la frase se diría "soy muy/demasiado como para salir de noche".



Podrías decir: 

*- je suis trop jeune pour sortir le soir*


----------



## ChocolatHada

Entonces, la opción 
Je suis jeune pour sortir le soir
queda descartada?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Descartada por completo y sin remordimientos.  No vale.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ChocolatHada

Un peu tard, mais de toute façon merci beaucoup!


----------



## GURB

Hola
...la vie n'est pas assez longue pour le remettre au lendemain/ à plus tard.


----------



## Damien_Javier

Hola !

Segundo mensaje, y otra frase del cuento El Presupuesto de Benedetti con cual tengo un problema de interpretacíon. Contiene la locución *como para que*.

_estabamos demasiado inquietos *como para que* *las cosas nos salieran bien*._

Mi idea era traducirla de una manera literaria conservando el subjuntivo :  _nous étions trop inquiets *pour que l’issue nous fût favorable*. _Pero quizá me estoy equivocando con el sentido. Al principio había buscado en el rumbo : _nous nous inquiétions à l’idée que l’issue nous soit favorable._

Su opinión me ayudaría.

Gracias !


----------



## swift

Damien_Javier said:


> nous étions trop inquiets *pour que l’issue nous fût favorable*


----------



## VRF

À mon avis, même si la traduction est correcte, le registre de la langue n'est pas équivalent. Je considère en effet que la traduction que vous proposez appartient à la langue soutenue, alors que la construction originale correspond à un registre disons plutôt familier....

Pour ma part, je le traduirais: "....pour que les choses aillent bien".

À bientôt


----------



## Damien_Javier

VRF said:


> Pour ma part, je le traduirais: "....pour que les choses aillent bien".




D'accord avec vous, après relecture de ce paragraphe, je suis revenu au subjonctif présent.

Merci pour vos avis !


----------



## swift

Ah ! J’ai cru comprendre que vous cherchiez à confirmer que votre traduction de « como para que » était correcte…


----------

